# updated growing zones



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the USDA has updated the growing regions due to the weather getting hotter. here is the link to the new zones.
http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/#


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine didn't change. I'm still 6b.


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting I apparently moved from 5a to 6a??? With the exception of this winter....doesn't seem any warmer around here. Think I'll stick to my "old dates/region rules" for another decade or so....


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

mine didn't really change either.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Im in 7a.
This winter is by far the warment I can remember, it may have gotten below 30 for a week? It was 60 yesterday, high 50s today.

Can someone explain what this thing means? Are plants labelled by growing season?
I just started gardening last year, plese forgive my ignorance.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Plant hardiness zones give you a general idea what plants will grow will in different parts of the country. Most plants and seed packets that you purchase will have the "zone " or a zone map printed on them. They also tell you "days to maturity". 

The lower the number of your zone, the fewer growing days you have. In the mid-atlantic area (zone 6-7) we can squeak out 100 or so growing days. Something else to keep in mind. Some veggies such as potatoes, beets, peas, carrots, lettuce and many others, prefer cooler weather to thrive and you start them earlier. You can also start a second crop of these type plants in August for a mid-late fall harvest.

Lots to learn and winter is a great time to do it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's an article on growing zones:
http://www.homeandgardenideas.com/gardening/flowers/basic-care-and-maintenance/what-you-need-know-about-planting-zones


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Thanks!*

That helps a lot!

This is my prelimary list of what to plant this year (new thread?):

Move herbs to box or to front/sides/along back fence-Rosemary,strawberries

Chamomile
carrots
peas
pototoes?
tomatoes
grapes?
peas/string beans
lemon balm
mint
sage?
hot peppers
green/yellow/red peppers
broccolli
FRUIT TREE! apple?
lettuce
ginger (I've planted this before, and something tears it up immediately, and we have outdoor cats, so I dont know what it could be unless its them)
garlic (I REALLY want this, but after two years with my last batch, they produced zilch)
onion
spinach
cucumbers
celery
raspberries (If Sue's is still alive!) :wave:

Assuming I'll have room for all this... I have other space outside the garden that I plan on utilizing.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I've already got my banana trees started


----------

